# Looking for 100 to 200 acres in South Georgia



## BOWHUNTER14 (Jan 25, 2012)

We are 2 hunters in our mid 40's looking for some nice property for bowhunting. Would like property in any county south of say Adel Georgia not to far from I-75. Willing to pay top dollar for a nice hunting lease with full hunting rights. Will respect property and leave property in the condition we leased it in. Anyone that can help or knows of any, we would be greatly thankful.


----------



## BOWHUNTER14 (Jan 28, 2012)

Come on fellow hunters. Someone has to know someone out there is some property in south Georgia. Please help, Thanks!


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 28, 2012)

Might be stretchin it a bit but I know where there is about 1700 acres in Echols for $10k. About 10 minutes from 75.


----------



## BOWHUNTER14 (Feb 1, 2012)

Still Looking, Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BOWHUNTER14 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anybody, somebody...........


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

*member*

I have room for 4 members with a camp house. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin, ga great hunting and fellowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------

